# Ritaj DIP



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

Dears,

how is Ritaj community at DIP? is it a good place to buy or rent flat?
any has price reference for rent or buy?
how are facilities in this area?

thanks 
Hitham


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

try Dubizzle.com


----------



## SmileyFace (Dec 22, 2010)

hitham said:


> Dears,
> 
> how is Ritaj community at DIP? is it a good place to buy or rent flat?
> any has price reference for rent or buy?
> ...


Went to have a look on the weekend. 
I hear daily on the radio that there are huge delays at Green Community roundabout 
Lots of blocks there - had a look at 2 bed (95K, 4-cheques) and 1 bed (65K).
The apartments are spacious, the area clean, plenty of Swimming pools, AlMaya SuperMarket in the 'compound'. 
Went to Green Community nearby for lunch - which looks nice and has plenty of shops.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Traffic has been bad, and is getting worse every day.

Best to avoid DIP for at least 1 year while the construction at the "Circle of Death" (HUGE oval round-about) is done. They have just started to put dirt inside it now...


----------



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks dears that is really help


----------



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

Any other inputs guys


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

There have been some complaints regarding building work, maintenance, leaks, sewage coming up in toilets, cockroaches, smells - from colleagues whom lived there. Not in all apartments but were quite a few problems. Also they've had cars keyed overnight, approached by men whom live nearby in the workers area and didn't feel safe at night driving out to there. Nit my own personal experience just of others.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I often travel to the industrial area of DIP to visit some companies that we do business with.
It always seems to feel so far out of town and traffic is always a nightmare - as well as the strange entrance that is only half open - with the corresponding exit blocked off.
It really seems very half finished.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

Does Any one live in Ritaj?


----------



## camray (Nov 2, 2014)

*Cameron*

I might be renting an apartment at ritaj. Have these problems been solved?


----------

